# Breakdown of various acoustic treatment material



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi All,
Can someone give me a quick breakdown of the various types of acoustic treatment material available for DIY projects and where you can purchase them?

I'm fairly new to room correction and acoustic treament and would love some guidance. It would be great if this information could be made into a sticky!

Thanks.
Ki


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I made my panels out of Owens Corning 703. 703 seemed to be the standard, 705 is available. You can buy this on eBay or multiple internet sites. I also bought some here in Dallas at a place that sells all kinds of insulation for HVAC.

I made wooden frames out of 1x2 yellow pine. I bought burlap (Walmart, Joann Fabrics, Hancock Fabricks) and cut the burlap so there would be 6" of excess on each side of the frame. I ironed the burlap so there would not be any wrinkles and laid it on an old blanket on the floor and placed the 703 on top of it. I sprayed the top of the 703 with a light coat of 3M spray adhesive, removed the 703....set it on a table and sprayed to burlap with the spray adhesive. Then, I laid the burlap on the 703 and smoothed out the air pockets.

Then, I flipped it upside down so the 703 was facing up and set the wooden frame down around the 703. Take the excess burlap and fold it behind the frame, take a staple gun and staple the burlap to the backside of the frame. That's it!

This sounds easy, but I went through many methods before I found one that produced an end result that I would hang on the wall. The first 2-3 of these you make may not look so great, but perservere.....you will get better and they will start to look better and better.

Currently, I have made about 20 of these for my 2 channel listening room. The more you make and hang, the more you'll notice your sound changing. 

Hope this helps....Mark


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Ki,



rean1mator said:


> Can someone give me a quick breakdown of the various types of acoustic treatment material available for DIY projects and where you can purchase them?


See this:

http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html

--Ethan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

http://sensiblesoundsolutions.com/


----------

